# Cycles: Novice to Advanced



## PRIDE (Oct 18, 2011)

By: SweatMachine


Here are some examples of cycles for you all.

OPENING COMMENTS

Relatively moderate doses of gear can get you fairly large and somewhat above your natural maximum level of developement, or that level of muscular developement that can be held to with your own natural T production, but only IF you train, eat and sleep well.

For the average guy of average height 5'9-10", with average bone structure and with genetically typical recuperative powers that means about 190-195 lean pounds in body weight and a bench of 275-300 pounds, full squat of 375-400 pounds and about a 500 pound deadlift.

The further above your natural max the more gear you need to see continued progression. The increasing amounts of gear needed does NOT grow in proportion to your increase in body mass. For example, many men can get to 10 pounds above natural max with as little as 250mg of test per week........to gain 10% more weight above this number does NOT require just 10% more gear...it requires a fair bit more. So to get to say 30- or 40 pounds above your natural max requires a lot of gear.

So the amount of gear you need to use depends mostly on how close you are to your natural max, or how far above you are from your natural max.

*Larger doses done at a low body weight do make gains a little faster but it isn't worth the money and or sides in my opinion...and the "faster" isn't that much faster anyway.


FACTOIDS

250mg of test cyp provides over twice the weekly testosterone that a young man produces naturally..so for you guys that are not at your natural max you can gain well WITHOUT gear, if you know how to train without gear, or gain very well with low to moderate doses of steroids.

100mg of cyp provides about 70mg of pure testosterone(minus ester weight)

Testes produce between 4 and 8 mg of testosterone a day....that's only 28 to about 70mg a week!..so you can see why 250 of cyp/week(175mg of pure test) can bring you to a little above your natural max, which is actually a pretty impressive level of developement.


NOVICE CYCLES AND GEAR CHOICE...those men not yet at their natural max.

Best to take single roids when you start out, and preferably testosterone for two reasons#1. you don't need to stack to see good results and #2. it is a good idea to get a good grasp on how you react to the best single hormone out there...testosterone( in the gains department and sides department)

Any roid taken alone can produce decent results but only four are really worth your while in this regard....#1 Testosterone, #2. D-bol #3. Anadrol and #4 tren. Personally I don't like anadrol since a high mg dose is required in order to see best results and this means a lot of liver toxic 17aa compound is ingested.....although for the short cycle it is "okay".


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 18, 2011)

*Cycles:*

*CYCLE #1*

Understanding that few want to take as little as 250 of test a week and most want to see gains as rapidly as possible I will then recommend 400-500mg of testosterone cypionate or enanthate per week for the newbie. DURATION 8-12 weeks with an equal time off.

**** Always have an estrogen blocker available like nolvadex at 20mg/day or at least clomid at 50mg/day...nolva works better though

You get the most even blood level by injecting these esters twice a week....so 200-250mg twice a week will be more than enough.

SHORT CYCLE OPTION 4-6 weeks but with test prop at 100mg every other day....lots of shots though.

PLEASE see my post on "Keeping GAINS from Steroids" for info on post cycle therapy and how to keep your gains from a cycle.
.
PLEASE see my post on SHORT CYCLES for info on how to do short cycles properly.

ALSO..test is test bro's... test sust is fine too although too expensive compaired with cyp and enanthate.


*CYCLE #2*

D-bol only at 30mg/day in 4 divided dose and one just before bed.
The only roid that is better than test IN THE SHORT RUN is d-bol...a truly UNREAL steroid and a favorite for over 40 years. D-bol was discovered way back in 1956 and quickly became a favorite of the pro's. D-bol only cycles work VERY WELL so don't let anyone BS you about them. They have been done by many over the last 45 years.

Nolva on hand.

* limit time "on' d-bol to 6 weeks as it is 17aa and can be hard on the liver.

MYTH:..some say that the gains from d-bol do not last...this is BS....the truth is the gains IN WATER from d-bol don't last so it SEEMS lilke the muscle gains don't last. Any steroid taken at bodybuilding doses, even at newbie doses, is going to shut down HPTA all the way so you can see that this "loss of muscular gains" ideation makes no sence.

NOTE: There is one steroid that is quite mild androgenically but seems to result in delayed HPTA recovery IN SOME(not me btw) and it is not d-bol...it is nandrolone, commonly used in the deconate ester(DECA) We don't understand why some bro's have a little trouble recuperating from this roid but it is a fact non the less. 


*CYCLE #3*

Test cyp or enanthate at 400-500mg/week for 8-12 weeks AND d-bol 30mg/day in divided dose for the first 4 weeks. This is a powerful combo indeed. The d-bol really gets things moving in a hurry.
Trouble with this stack is that you are going to experience a good deal of water retention and"bloat". An estrogen inhibitor like arimidex at .5-1mg/day might be a good idea....but now it is getting overly complicated for many novices.

Short cycle option....test prop 100mg every other day and d-bol 30mg/day for 4-6 weeks.

Have nolva on hand for sure! Estrogen inhibitors DO NOT work well for gyno protection...USE an estrogen blocker like nolva.


*CYCLE #4*
**for the "gutsy" newbie

Test at 400mg/week and tren a 75mg every other day. Really good stack but it requires a lot of injecting so you better get your research done in this regard. Can do it shot the short cycle too.


*CYCLE #5*

A classic again...test/deca at 250mg each for 8-12 weeks


*CYCLE #6*

yet another proven winner...Deca at 400mg/week for 10 weeks and d-bol 30mg/day for 4 weeks....really nice synergistic combo here.

After each cycle take at least an equal time "off" from gear to allow your system to fully normalize.


*SIGNS OF GYNO*

Every day in the shower rub your nipples with a soapy hand...if they are getting sore or ichy then hop on the nolva right away.
In reality it is almost(almost guys) impossble to get gyno unless you take aromatizing gear( those that convert to estrogen) like test, d-bol, deca and the like.

OTHER CYCLE OPTIONS FOR THE NOVICE

Sure you can use other roids ...but they are not your best choices but then again that depends on your goals. If you are looking for less in the way of gains then go ahead and try them.......just don't expect to NOT be shut down by them.

ie: Anavar alone at 30-50mg/day individed dose for 6 weeks..it's 17aa too

Winstrol at 50mg/day IM or orally. IM is better....for 6 weeks...it's 17aa

Primo, if you can find the "real macoy"...ity's usually fakes as deca. try 600mg/week

EQ at 400-600mg/week

Deca at 400mg/week

Tren alone at 75mg every other day is your best bet of the above.


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 18, 2011)

*Cycles continued:*

*INTERMEDIATE CYCLES*
**for those that are at or close to natural max.

Same cycles but higher doses if you like.

Also, it is best to inject test prop and tren DAILY...so now that you have some good experience do just that for best gains.


*ULTIMATE INTERMEDIATE CYCLE*

Test at 400-750mg/week(or less) and tren at 75mg/day...UNREAL STACK and simply the best there is. This is all that the intermediate needs!

******** In fact dare I say that you can accomplish ANY goal as a bodybuilder with just these two roids(along with growth and slin as you hit the national level)


*ADVANCED CYCLES*
**for those above their natural max.

I a not going to recommend much for you advanced bro's as you know what is best for you already.

As you know once you get really big and truly "advanced" it gets tricky as you need more and more gear the further you get from your natural max.

To get FREAKY big like a top national level competitor or pro you need LARGE doses of gear, as well as growth and perhpas slin. You also need to be "on" a long time.

You really need to fully understand HCG use at this level since you are usually"on' for longer periods of time.

The pro's take up 2-4 grams of test a week!!!! along with other gear, growth and slin. NOT HEALTHY if I do say myself...but this is their job.

You can still get pretty F-ing big with somewhat moderate doses IF you have "all your ducks in a row"...training, eating, rest, sleep, stress outside the gym etc. Quadsweep from Elite is a national level man and his cycles are quite modest and he is just starting to use growth.

I got to a leanish 245 at 5'10" with a bench of 430, deep bodybulider style squat of near 700 pounds and almost 800 in the deadlift... with modest amounts of gear and never more than a gram of test a week.

NOTE: I did not feel healthy at that size and using big doses of gear and I don't recommend one try to get really huge unless you intend to make your living as a pro or want to see what you can accomplish at the national level at least.

My all time favorite stack is a simple one, but also the best IMHO, and that is Test at a gram/week plus tren at 75mg/day with 1mg of arimidex/day.

I have used more gear in another favorite of deca/primo/test and growth but I think mg/mg you cannot beat test/tren.

All time favorite short cycle, advanced, is 50 of d-bol/day and 75 of tren/day and 100 of prop a day with 1mg of arimidex/day for 4-6 weeks.

For pre contest cutting the last few weeks before a show I have done very well with tren at 75mg/day and a small dose of prop.


*A WORD ABOUT GH*

Growth has been used by bodybuilders since the 70's. The old growth was from cadavers and was called Crescormin.


*SLIN*

Can be good at about 1iu for every 20 pounds of body weight. Use the rapid acting slin(humulin R) and do it after a workout and after a workout shake.
Watch for the signs of hypoglycemia ...fatigue, feeling cold, jittery, hungry, dizzy, sleepy weakness. Watch for these signs for 6-8 hours after taking the shot...and EAT during this time for sure, especially lots of carbs.
If you don't know what you are doing with slin it CAN kill you.


----------



## hard work (Mar 8, 2013)

not sure if this is were i need to post this im fairly new to forums can some one tell me how my cycle looks its my 3 rd one stats 41 235 5 11 train 6 days a week diet is pretty good 

1000 ml cyp wk 1 thru 16
400 deca  wk 1 thru 16
anavar 100 ed  wk 1 thru 6
hcg 250 2x week  wk4 thru 16
whinny 100 ed  wk 6 thru 16 
novidex 21 days after last injection


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 8, 2013)

This thread is a great reference for new guys trying to figure it out. 
Aas or not this thing takes time and commitment. Many of us have made the mistake of trying to go from zero to a hundred in one big leap.
Have yet to see that work. I've seen a few flash in the pan's that are over and done with very quickly. Thanks for the sticky. I just went back and reread it due to an influx of newbie cycle ???'s .   T


----------



## xmen1234 (Apr 1, 2013)

Bump for a great read!


----------



## Big-John (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah nice read!


----------



## tommyguns2 (Apr 4, 2013)

I think a good intermediate to advanced cycle is as follows:

test prop: 100mg EOD
mast prop: 100mg EOD
tren ace: 100mg EOD
run the prop/mast/tren for 6-8 weeks

var or winny 50mg ED for entire 6-8 weeks

Add 2-4IUs GH ED and you've got something special.

Comments: You can lower the dose on the injectibles to 50mg or 75mg EOD, and you'll still be quite pleased.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 13, 2013)

Bump for newbies!


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 13, 2013)

tommyguns2 said:


> I think a good intermediate to advanced cycle is as follows:
> 
> test prop: 100mg EOD
> mast prop: 100mg EOD
> ...




Anytime you throw in tren it's probably an advanced cycle. There just more to be aware of when using tren. I would also run a bit longer like 8-10. I don't see 6 weeks being enough. I like the numbers though only I would spilt it to ED injection and lower the test to around 200mg a week. Blood plasma levels should be more consistent with daily imjections and when on tren the sides could be make or break.  That's how I see it anyway and that's how I do it.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jul 13, 2013)

very good article, thanks for the sharing!
i have a question.. a few friends of mine are running their first cycle with 200 mg EQ+100mg primo every week... what do you think about it? doesn`t look too bad to me.. maybe a little under dosed? of course it was better if it was an only test cycle, but that`s how they wanted to do..


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 14, 2013)

MoFo said:


> very good article, thanks for the sharing!
> i have a question.. a few friends of mine are running their first cycle with 200 mg EQ+100mg primo every week... what do you think about it? doesn`t look too bad to me.. maybe a little under dosed? of course it was better if it was an only test cycle, but that`s how they wanted to do..



I'd give ya my 2 cents but you didn't ask me.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jul 14, 2013)

populus54 said:


> i'd give ya my 2 cents but you didn't ask me.



lol


----------



## mikeystrong (Jul 15, 2013)

Awesome article!! my next cycle is going to be your "cycle 4" but with the addition of D-bol, maybe T-bol.


----------



## paak (Jul 15, 2013)

Good info! Sharing is caring. 

Personally I love running lots of combos with test - like tren, mast, Adrol, dbol, & HGH. Dbol & Adrol are great kick starts to starting cycles.


----------

